# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  African Clawed Frog

## jellybean

We have had our ACF for several years, and find he only croaks the few days after we clean his aquarium.  His space never gets really dirty, but the clean aquarium seems to have him singing.  I was wondering if there is any reason, other than him feeling really happy with his cleaner space.

----------


## John Clare

Probably the change in water temperature.

----------


## jellybean

Do you think the temperature change is pleasant or stressfull, causing him to croak?

----------


## John Clare

It's simulating the change in temperature that heavy rain brings on in their natural habitat - this is when they breed.  So basically you're telling him it's time to look for a mate.  You could stop this if you make sure the water temperatures are equal when you change the water on him.

----------


## scribbles

I let the temperature in my African Clawed Frog tank drop a few degrees as it got colder, and at first the males wouldn't stop croaking.

----------

